# Bid forms



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

Does anyone have or know where to get bid forms for commercial plowing and contract forms as well. Does anyone here design them or what do i do?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

SIMA has them on there website!

You should join! And dont for get to tell them I sent you.

Thanks!


----------



## chevy5150 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ebay has them too. They are pretty nice but over 40 bucks. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/SNOW...ure?hash=item2303226a88&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## kramer56 (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks guys anyone else have a form or 2 kicking around?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*snow forms*

We have a complete CD in Microsoft word format that includes seasonal, hourly and flat rate contracts, proposal formats, sample route sheets, hours of operation sheet, sample invoices, marketing and advertising templates and more. These templates are completely customizable by you to fit your company. You can also click on our banner ad on this site.

Check out www.profitsareus.com and visit the products available page. You can also call us at 800-845-0499 if you have any questions.

Thanks


----------

